# Artistic photos of TNC AA's "Making ends meet"



## 4sevens (Feb 15, 2005)

*Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure where to post this, but wanted to share with everyone.
Here are two TNC AA lights. One HA3 modded to direct drive
with 14500 Li-ions and the second a bare aluminum prototype that
was bead blasted by the great Endeavour - this ones using the
stock 200ma out circuit.

The bead blasted unit is nothing like I've ever seen - totally 
amazing. It looks incredible and the satin texture feels 
like skin - no kidding!

Without further ado, here are the picts (if you want full res
macro shots there is a link at the end)










Notice the HA3 is direct drive so it's much brighter than the 
stock module.

Here are some shots by themselves:














These are a bit mixed up: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif








For the whole set plus 3mpix macro shots click
HERE 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cy (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

very nice!!! 

only thing TNC AA need's is a two stage switch..


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
very nice!!! 

only thing TNC AA need's is a two stage switch.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The HA3 is resistored two stage /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

who moded the HA3?


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
who moded the HA3? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I did /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

Lovely!

How exactly do does the 2 stage twisty work? Are there like 2 detends or is part of the inside cut and 
insulated? I mean, how does it physically know when to go from level 1 to level 2?


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

Here are some "before" pictures as well as some innards of the 
HA3 mod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif











































large picts HERE and HERE and HERE


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Artistic photos of TNC AA\'s \"Making ends meet\"*

The beadblasted TNC AA proto is up for sale here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB8&Number=911482&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&fpart=&vc=1


----------

